# [Guide] KB problems? NP Clean it.



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi kids today we will be rebuilding and cleaning a non-functional Razer Lycosa mirror edition after an unfortunate accident with a can of mountain dew. After the mountain dew spill the keys became so sticky that the KB just wouldn't work from the "G" key down and to the right. A cat had managed to climb on my desk while I was gone and knock it over. What a great thing to come home too. Here I will be describing in detail how to disassemble, clean and rebuild this KB. Take note that most of these steps can also be used on any other KB.

First we start out with horrible iphone shots of the process because the review camera is far to large to lug around.

KB before cleaning.








Here we see the lycosa and the faucet of doom. Tap Water temp 175-180ºF using normal thermometer.






Next we wait for the water to get steamy hot put the KB under it and move it from left to right for about 5min.






Dumping out the water occasionally to get rid of all the sugar and nasties that are usually associated with using a KB for an extended period of time without cleaning it we test the keys every once and awhile to see if their sticking and need more water running through them.






With our lycosa now done step 1 of the process we put it on a table to get ready to be disassembled.






Before full disassembly we put paper towels under it because it will be dripping throughout the process. We want to make sure that something is absorbing it because we dont want parts to get wet again after they have been dried.






Armed with a random screwdriver I dont remember buying that I found on the microwave because I was too lazy to get my micro set we begin disassembly.





After taking off the wrist rest we take off the back of the KB to reveil the first inner layer of the KB.






I of course never do a guide or any kind of mod without my famous PJ's on it might as well be part of my trademark so I decided to include the shot.






After removing the back light grid the electronic pick ups and the key membrane we are greeted with the bottom of the key platform. 





We run back to the sink to run the key platform upside down to make sure we get the remaining sugar etc out of the KB.






We now collect our 1875w hairdryer and ciggs because lets face it. I just purposely soaked my only $80 KB with no real promise that it will actually work again.






After drying the KB out as much as possible with the hair dryer about 4" from the surface we touch up with a dry paper towel and reassemble in reverse order. Remember it is very important to make sure all logic boards and circuitry are dry before reassembly. the beautiful thing about most electronics is that contrary to popular belife they can infact get wet! you just need to make sure that you do NOT put power through them while they are wet. That said after everything is 100% Dry we put it together and bring it downstairs to test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBo6aGu_7YA

Enjoy.

Difficulty: 3/10

Total time: ~45-60min


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow. the funny thing is, this happend to me today when i woke up before i had to go to work and my cousins cat knocked over a can of monster onto my crappy logitech G-15 keyboard, and i went here to TPU and i saw your amazing guide on how to clean it off (Which to my surprise worked like a charm!)

Thank you for this keyboard life saving guide !


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> Wow. the funny thing is, this happend to me today when i woke up before i had to go to work and my cousins cat knocked over a can of monster onto my crappy logitech G-15 keyboard, and i went here to TPU and i saw your amazing guide on how to clean it off (Which to my surprise worked like a charm!)
> 
> Thank you for this keyboard life saving guide !



sweet deal man glad it worked out for you!


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

wow now try that with your lcd screen lol
Did your key board work ok after doing that.
Clean up on it ??


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> wow now try that with your lcd screen lol
> Did your key board work ok after doing that.
> Clean up on it ??



yup i typed this guide with it after i was done the youtube vid.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2010)

how about a guide on "how to murder a cat" ?


----------



## caleb (Nov 8, 2010)

Id really doubt that this works after all this. The main problem with kb + water is that it gets between those plastic plates with electrics on them. Even if you clean this super cleanly there's always a tiny bit of minerals left on it causing it to fail


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2010)

very nice work dude, i go try with my old two keyboards 
tip: i don't think this is work with mechanical keyboards, what u think


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)

caleb said:


> Id really doubt that this works after all this. The main problem with kb + water is that it gets between those plastic plates with electrics on them. Even if you clean this super cleanly there's always a tiny bit of minerals left on it causing it to fail



i posted a youtube vid right after showing that it works? 




hayder.master said:


> very nice work dude, i go try with my old two keyboards
> tip: i don't think this is work with mechanical keyboards, what u think




i think it would mechanical or not sugar would stick to the keys and mechanism making them stick.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 8, 2010)

Funny i just did this the hard way on my lycosa last week i wasn't sure how the water would interact with the EL lighting.
So i took all keys and everything completely apart what a waste of time.

KOOLS seriously ? that would make me quit smoking.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Funny i just did this the hard way on my lycosa last week i wasn't sure how the water would interact with the EL lighting.
> So i took all keys and everything completely apart what a waste of time.
> 
> KOOLS seriously ? that would make me quit smoking.....



im an asthmatic (irony) and I can only smoke menthols or my lungs feel like their going to collapse. kool is the strongest menthol I know. anything else just doesnt kill the nic craving.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dishwasher?  I thought this was the 2010's...

kidding, nice write up. I like the rating system w/total time investment.  Good project bro!


----------

